# GPS Datenbank



## elchmaster (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wollte nur mal hören ob es Neuigkeiten über die GPS Datenbank gibt?


----------



## Jirko (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: GPS Datenbank*

hallo elchmaster #h

ne kurze erläuterung zum thema datenbank findest du hier #h


----------



## elchmaster (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: GPS Datenbank*

Alles klar.

Danke. #6


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: GPS Datenbank*

Da der Thread hier bei google mit dem Suchbegriff GPS-Datenbank auf Seite1(  )steht, auch hier nochmal der Link zur neuen GPS-Datenbank: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=132153


----------

